# Any value in test pressing classical records?



## welshmonkey (Jun 10, 2014)

Hi, i wonder if anybody can help. I picked up about 40 white label HMV test pressing vinyls which all are in ex+ shape, is there any value to these records?

Thanks


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Sure. If you can find the right collector.


----------



## welshmonkey (Jun 10, 2014)

I have a list of some of the records are there any here that are worth anything in particular 
Delius HMV test record 1 sided white label 2xea-1406-7n date 1/3/61
Mozart clarenet concerto / Brymor Beecham 2 xea1650-6n a-d 21/03/1960 hmv white test
Mozart symphony no.40 Vandernoot 2xla375-21c a-d hmv white test 24/09/1959
Mozart (Stereo) bassoon concerto Beecham / Brooke 10/02/1960 hmv white label 2yea-314-1g
Bach ich habe genug Souzay 09/02/1960 2xea1555-6n G hmv test white label
Bach Brandenburg concertos 27/8/59 2nd and 3rd no.5/6 complete menuhin festival orchestra hmv white label
Beethoven symphony no.3 in flat e major, op55 Eroica 2nd movt, (Concl 2rd/4th movt. Kempe/Berlin phil 2xra-1611-1n (N is stamped but crossed out on label and package and replaced with a S, HMV white label 28/10/1959
Beethoven symphony no.3 Kempe white label hmv 2XRA-1610-2s G 03/01/1960
Lothar Koch Oboe 12" Acetate
Tchaikovsky Symphony No.6 Kletzki HMV 2XEA1896-1N G

There is a lot more but it takes along time to list 

Thanks in advance


----------

